# Duboisi spawning activity



## Matz KarlsÃ©n (May 8, 2006)

I took some pics of my dubs spawning. My trophs are now about one year old and about three inches long. And both my dubs and moops have been showing spawning activity. I donÂ´t know if i shall strip them or let them spit in the tank. Probably i let them spit in the tank and add much more stones in different sizes so they can hide.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

The wide yellow band on those guys is awesome. Are they line bred?


----------



## flashg (Oct 5, 2007)

Nice man! IT is always good fun to watch em' spawn! 8)


----------



## TitoTee (Feb 18, 2006)

24Tropheus said:


> The wide yellow band on those guys is awesome. Are they line bred?


I don't think they are line bred. Let's face it - Europe gets top of the line fish.

Not meant as an insult just logistics.

The fish look beautiful!


----------



## hook848 (Nov 12, 2002)

Nice looking dubs, Matz!

Do you have any group shots for us?


----------



## delock (May 14, 2003)

they look more like ikolas the dubs....there is no speck of blue in the face


----------



## KoenEeckhoudt (Oct 28, 2007)

I can see a little blue in there faces.. maybe it's my or your monitor?


----------



## Matz KarlsÃ©n (May 8, 2006)

They are absolutely maswas and they are not line breed.


----------



## Matz KarlsÃ©n (May 8, 2006)

HereÂ´s a tank shot not the best pic. And a pic of a dub no doubt about that itÂ´s dubs.


----------



## geoff_tropheus (Feb 13, 2003)

Just beautiful Maswa, they may even be Cape Kabogo with as much definition as they have between yellow and white.

REally nice fish, most excellent.

Where did you get them?


----------



## Matz KarlsÃ©n (May 8, 2006)

I got them from my LFS.ThankÂ´s for the good response!


----------



## fiupntballr (Jul 7, 2004)

Good stuff Matz!!!
Congrats!!


----------



## KoenEeckhoudt (Oct 28, 2007)

I see there are some others with the dubs as well...

how 's that working out? what tank size are they in? very nice fish dude


----------



## renegade545 (Jul 4, 2008)

Congrats on the spawn and good luck rearing the fry.


----------



## Matz KarlsÃ©n (May 8, 2006)

KoenEeckhoudt said:


> I see there are some others with the dubs as well...
> 
> how 's that working out? what tank size are they in? very nice fish dude


ItÂ´s mpulungu and itÂ´s working really well and the tanksize are 100 gallon. Thx for the good response :fish:


----------



## Matz KarlsÃ©n (May 8, 2006)

I took a pretty good pic of a dub. They are showing some good coloring now.


----------

